# Sudenblick DDR in Texas



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Just visited with Tanya and had a very good conversation with her. I may be putting a deposit on the current Capri/Athos litter. After doing research I feel good about the Pen-hip testing. Just wondered if anyone out there has these dogs or is familiar with them? Looking for family companion with potential for Rally or obedience. I may never title but I do want an active dog I can take to my trainer and work with just for our enjoyment. I may get brave and compete in the ring someday I do have a bit of a drive to get there so I hope some others have experience with these dogs.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Good luck! I was looking at this site this morning before I head out to work. Its funny because I was coming on here to find out more myself.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I put my deposit down on a sable female. Tanya was very easy to talk to and open about her dogs personalities and abilities. I am excited and can't wait to get our puppy. She is a small breeder and has worked to improve her dogs every year. This is a repeat breeding and she had great success with past pups from this pairing so there is not as much unknown as there would be with a first time pairing.


----------



## Rmc3092 (Aug 3, 2015)

New to this group but have to respond. I own a 2 1/2 year old from Sudenblick's "I" litter and she's wonderful! A friend owns a Sudenblick "F" litter pup and another friend one from the J litter. 
Not only that, I'll be getting another from Tanya shortly and have another friend considering one as well. 
I do NOT show or compete my girl, or have any intentions to breed her but but my trainer is also a GSD breeder and he LOVES her and her temperament and confidence.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I love our Sudenblick dog. She has a wonderful temperament. Very fun and active but also calm and focused. I thought long and hard about getting a working line dog because I did not want one so hyper or overstrung that I could not handle them. That has not been an issue at all. I would recommend Tanya to anyone wanting a good, sound and healthy dog


----------

